# Next AF after chemical pregnancy?



## Sharpey (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how long it takes for your next period to come after a chemical pregnancy? My cycle is usually 28 days so should it be from when bleeding started - 21 May (4/5 days before OTD), the date that my period should have come if I hadn't conceived (26 May), or when I eventually got a BFN? 

Can't believe how this waiting is driving me mad. Start FET soon as it comes. 

Thanks 

Sharpey


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun


If you look through the posts you will see that it is usual for the cycle following treatment is mucked up    Whether it be a straight BFN or as in your case a chem pg 
The difficulty is that the meds has given your body a jolt out of it's usual cycle (in your case 28days) so you may of had EC at a different point in your cycle than when you would have naturally ovulated.

This is the reason why clinics would advise to go ahead with next tx's with a min of one AF inbetween, so your body has a chance to settle down after all the meds you have been taking and find it's own natural rhythm again 


I can understand you wanting to start as soon as possible and being inpatient, but clinics advise these things to try and give your body the best chance


----------



## Sharpey (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for answering Shellebelle, I don't know why but my clinic seem to be pretty relaxed about starting straight away(?) I can see why it would be a good idea to have a break though. I think I should be counting from when my last period would have been due.. 
Fingers crossed for AF soon, I already have quite bad PMT! 
Thanks 
SHARPEY


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I think they go by what they gave you as OTD and being when your period should have been due. Hope you get a break from PMT soon  
Why don't you join in the chatter on the BFN chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287607.200;topicseen


----------

